# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Ban update 10-22-14

## -Janked

Today devs told us they were taking action against bots, gold farmers, and hacking. Has anyone been banned? What actions have they really taken?

----------


## darkmaouli

A friend of mine got banned after using ArcheBuddy.

----------


## -Janked

when did your friend get banned? What script was he using?

----------


## c3tr4

No offense but these reports of a friend getting banned, or your sister's brother's neighbor are nothing but heresay and really make it difficult to gather accurate data.

If you or someone you know has been banned, post some proof. People love to make things up on the internet and unfortunately the saying "Screenshot or it didn't happen" applies.

Everyone has their own agenda.

----------


## Dymon

they ban 8/10 my bots + my main (bank)

All 10 bots use same IP , main use different 

my old army 


grind 24h/7days  :Big Grin:  sold alot gold

----------


## KefkaBot

Yep, they banned quite a few of mine. Saw them chatting to the whole server, telling players to notify them of bot infested areas.

I would hold off for awhile.

----------


## rhoo14trii

Kefka I got PM on you please read. thank you

----------


## DarkheartMMO

Quite honestly I don't care about the gold bots, all they do is speed up the rate of inflation. I understand what this forum is about, but the one thing I can't stand in Archeage is the Auction House hacks/bots, the trade hack, and the goddamn land grab hack. Those are detrimental to the game. You guys using them are going to kill your cash cow until no one is playing. I sell AA gold privately as well as end game items. Don't piss and shit in your refrigerator... 
What's the Golden Goose story again? Farmer wasn't happy with one golden egg a day so he killed the goose, opened it up to find all the eggs but ended up finding nothing? Yeah...

----------

